# Linked !!!



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Well after an easy 2nd assessment and then a nightmare of bad practise by our LA we have today been linked with an 11 month old baby girl from another county. 
We go to MP mid September and all being well she will be home by the end of September.
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh congratulations OT...so pleased for you all!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Babypigmy (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations that's Brilliant news!


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Brilliant news, congrats!!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats lovely news....congratulations xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Absolutely Fabulous to see you posting your wonderful news         

So delighted for you, DH, DS and of course DD     

xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations, have been watching for you to be linked, hoping ourselves to start for no. 2 soon x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone, still have a stupid grin on my face 

Its funny how things work out but a friend of mine has a DS 2 weeks older than DS, they go to school together, and her younger DS is a week older than our little girl and they will go to school together as well 

OT x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Fab news OT  

Many congratulations.  Roll on September eh  

X


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats!! brill news.looking forward to hearing all about your DD xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

That's wonderful news OT!   
September will be here before you know it!
Huge Congratulations!
Love Anj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay o yay o yay!!!
great news OT, its been a wait for you..but when the time is right and all that  
chuffed for you  

kj x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations!!

grin away!!!      xx


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations OT & Mr OT!


Very exciting times ahead!!


      


love 
T
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Best of luck for today OT       

Hope visit goes well x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Wynnster

Meeting went really well and FC said we had a lovely house and she could see X growing up here very happy 
We found out lots more about her today and the similarities between her and M are amazing, she really does seem to be the right child for us.  She also sleeps through 6 - 6 with a 2.5hr sleep in the morning, fingers crossed we will be lucky and have 2 children that are good sleepers 

Intros are due to start 26th Sept and the FC thinks they'll only be for 5 days at the most.
Matching paperwork came through yesterday and we have done our bit and returned to SW...all getting very real now!

OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great great news OT, you must be so relieved you are almost there now..spooky about similarities with DS..you need those things to cement the match   you must be wishing the summer away now  

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks kj, yes wishing it would hurry up!  

OT x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OT.. oh what fab news this is to read, september will be here before you know it, what a perfect family xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

FC phoned this morning and I could hear LO in the background babbling away 

Got a week at home with DS now, a few days out planned, and then we will be meeting medical advisor and going through all the paperwork, signing it off and planning intros properly.  Told my boss to use this time as a trial run so we can sort any bits he doesn't know about when I get back in preparation for me finishing work.....he said he is calling a 'crisis meeting' with the director when I am back!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

its meant to be
congrats


----------

